# IT Project Manager Position in Singapore



## panantha (Jan 3, 2016)

I am working as a Project lead in India with 11+ yrs of experience, I am a PMP certified and looking for Project Management position in singapore for carreer growth and better pay. My expected salary is atleast 8K/Month. I registered in jobsdb and jobstreet but not getting any calls. I would like to know how easy or difficult to get job in SGP, are there different ways or sites for successfully landing a Job. please let me know.

Thanks,
Anand


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

panantha said:


> I am working as a Project lead in India with 11+ yrs of experience, I am a PMP certified and looking for Project Management position in singapore for carreer growth and better pay. My expected salary is atleast 8K/Month. I registered in jobsdb and jobstreet but not getting any calls. I would like to know how easy or difficult to get job in SGP, are there different ways or sites for successfully landing a Job. please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anand


Have you read the past posts her repeatedly re hashing this question?

Including advantages of being here and also the current tightened rules for employing foreigners


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Along with the job sites you have mentioned , post resumes in naukri and monster sites


----------



## ekobayu (Mar 17, 2016)

You can find job with monster sg or dpsearch.com
Many agency can help you get a job in singapore. dpsearch is my recommend.


----------

